# just a little joke :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sometimes, when Whimsy is in a certain position, I can't tell her front from her back!:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

ha ha ha!!! Love it!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a good one!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the smile this morning! FYI - i smile every time I see one of your posts. My mom's name was Evelyn and seeing your name on the posts always makes me think of her (She passed away 5 years ago). My middle name is Evelyn too.

Diane


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I did that once too, not anymore though since we cut her short.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Too funny. As you can see, I find myself in this predicament with Piper as well. ound:


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Same here! Sometimes I have to examine the situation before I touch Henry.


----------

